# Forum > MMO > Runescape > [Bot] TwistedBot | Free 7 Day Trials to OwnedCore members

## TwistedBot

Hello!

My name is Aaron and I am from TwistedBot.






We are a newly launched OSRS Bot that will change the botting game forever, do you remember how crazy and undetected botting was back in 07-09?
Well, it's back.

Read all about us on our website and if you got any questions about us or the bot, post here!
*Visit our website at: https://twistedbot.com*


Here is 5 free serial keys that can be used for a week, enjoy!

TWB-OWNED01
TWB-OWNED02
TWB-OWNED03
TWB-OWNED04
TWB-OWNED05

----------


## phantom325

Been hunting for a good OSRS bot for awhile, will test it out and report back

----------


## zycamzip

Wow, 5 keys for all of Ownedcore, very generous of you. If someone goes to your site, are they allowed to request a key from you?

----------


## dnwiafm21

nice malware

creates C:\Program Files (x86)\OSBuddy\osbuddy.exe and an executable in %appdata%, creates autorun key and a scheduled task, stays resident

anyone who tries it can verify this themselves

----------


## TwistedBot

> nice malware
> 
> creates C:\Program Files (x86)\OSBuddy\osbuddy.exe and an executable in %appdata%, creates autorun key and a scheduled task, stays resident
> 
> anyone who tries it can verify this themselves


You must be out of your mind, you think we would build up a reputation for months just to do something like that?
Retarded.


2 More Licenses for anyone:

TWB-OWNED999
TWB-OWNED923

----------


## kayonano

DO NOT DOWNLOAD, download package on their site contains malware, can verify dnwiafm21's post.

----------


## d0wngrade

> You must be out of your mind, you think we would build up a reputation for months just to do something like that?
> Retarded.
> 
> 
> 2 More Licenses for anyone:
> 
> TWB-OWNED999
> TWB-OWNED923


What reputation? This is literally the only post you have on here, lmao.

----------

